# more of muh trio



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

Some pics i took tonight of my girls enjoying their tubes


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

Not sure why it double posted. i only clicked it once!! oh well


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It happens. :lol:

Such cuties in their tubes.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

awww, they're adorable. <3


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

cute i love the last one


----------

